# help a fellow androidian in a twitter war over ios



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm in a twitter war with my friend because he's all up on iPhone and ios' ballsack.. if could just send @cmcasseday a "#teamandroid" tweet.. that would be great

Happy Friday!


----------

